# Horses attacked by pit bulls (update on page 9)



## Trish (Feb 24, 2012)

Why is it we don't follow our 6th sense when it comes to pit bulls?? My husband and I were out of town last weekend helping my son move my daughter-in-law and new grandson back to San Angelo. My father-in-law was tending to our 2 miniatures, 2 dogs and cat while we were away. We had new neighbors move in next door about 2 weeks prior and they had 3 pit bulls. I over heard the neighbor on the other side talk to the new neighbor that the one pit bit her little dogs thru the chain link fence. Well that dog got chained up. I just had a feeling in the back of my mind that something was going to happen. We left for MO on Thur night, all was well, horses fed, pen cleaned, dogs and cat fed. Fri am, pm and Sat am all was well, Pop tended to all the animals. Come Sat evening, Pop fed the horses, dogs, cat as usual at 5pm, then he and Mom went to a game. After they left the neighbor's 2 pits that were not chained up got thru the picket fence and jumped on a trashcan (sitting at the corner outside the horse pen) and into the horse pen and started the attack. From what my Pop was told the owners of the dogs were just coming home and discovered the dogs were out. They ended up looking in our back lot and found the dogs attacking the horses. The owner said he jumped into the pen and pulled his dogs off. He and his wife took them to the local pound and put them down. They did not tell the pound to go check on the horses or anything. My mare died and the stallion was covered in blood from head to toe. My father-in-law discovered them Sunday at 6:30am. He was very upset to say the least. He called my husband and told him that Pearl was dead and Cowboy was messed up real bad. He called Animal Control to come out to investigate the situation and after my husband told me, I called the vet to go out to help. The Agent and the vet assessed the situation, make a report, Pop got my stallion to the vet's office for treatment. He was bit up bad on the back of his legs, his testicles, his face on both sides and his muzzle. They had to bath him to find out were the bites were, they shaved the areas and started treatment. Meanwhile, the Animal control agent was told by my Pop that the neighbor's had 3 pit bulls and they were gone. The agent approached the neighbor and he admitted that his dogs attacked the horses. He told him in front of my Pop that he would cover all medical bills and replacement. He also told them that he wouldn't have any more dogs. But he lied. When we got home after driving for 2 days (7 1/2 hrs each day) we looked thru the fence and they still have the pit that is chained up. Cowboy is doing better each day. The swelling has gone down on his muzzle, but the bites on the sides of his face, they have to soak off the scabs and use a betidine(sp) wash, then put an antibiotic gel into the wounds. Have to help it heal from the inside out. They are also doing hydro treatment 2 times a day for the swelling in the testicle area. I go visit him every morning before work and every evening after work. The vet said they still may have to geld him due to the damage to the testicles. But he is eating good, drinking, pooping and peeing. But we are not out of the woods yet. Please keep Cowboy in you prayers.

Now I have to come up with a value for Pearl. I need help in determining what her value would be for replacement.

History: Minnie Pearl was born 2/24/2001, she is a great, great granddaughter to Rowdy. She started showing at the age of 4 months and with a nice show record. She has lots of All Star Points and a few Hall of Fame Points. I showed her in 2004 at Nationals and we placed 10th in Showmanship. She has been shown in Texas with the Gulf Coast Miniature Horse Club, and in Missouri with the Show Me Little Equine Club. She was shown by me and also my boys and a young lady in our 4H club in Missouri. We were going to start using her in the local Tom Green County 4H to teach the kids how to do horse judging. She would have been 11 today.

I am asking my fellow miniature horse owners to help me figure this out. I will not be purchasing a replacement because she was irreplaceable. Sorry it's so long. Thank you, Trish


----------



## dgrminis (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry for the loss of your mare and I hope that your stallion will make a full recovery.


----------



## chandab (Feb 24, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Pearl. And, speedy recovery wishes/prayers sent for Cowboy.

Was Pearl homeraised or purchased? If purchased, you have a place to start on her value, and then go up from there for all her accomplishments. I just don't know as to value, as it varies so much around the country, and I have no idea what minis are valued at in TX.


----------



## Mona (Feb 25, 2012)

OMG! I am sooooo very sorry this has happened to your horses. I sure hope your stallion recovers fully, and hopefully without having to be gelded.


----------



## REO (Feb 25, 2012)

OMG I'm SO very sorry!!!!!





I just can't imagine the horror and pain.

The had BETTER pay all the vet bills!!!! Why in the world didn't they tell anyone so your poor stallion could have gotten treated sooner?

I would put a value of $4000 on your mare.

I'm so sorry {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Joanne (Feb 25, 2012)

In addition to the value of the breeding mare, you need to think about what your stallions value is now that he will no longer be a stallion. You are loosing a lot of potential offspring.

Additionally, you need to make sure animal control knows that the remaining pit bull attacked a neighbors dog already. That incident, if reported, would have required a rabies test and that dog would have been removed for 30 days. You still have a known attack dog next door and while it is great that two are gone, the remaining one remains a threat.

There will never be a replacement for your mare or for the trauma caused to your stallion. However, people with viscous dogs need to understand that their dogs actions are THEIR responsibility.


----------



## supaspot (Feb 25, 2012)

I am so sorry , what an awful thing to happen , was the still alive when they caught the dogs or did they leave her to suffer , :-( money cannot replace her and undo the damage but I really hope they do compensate you for your monetary loss although I doubt they will pay up that easily , I dont think they have a clue that it will be a large amount so try to get it in writing before they realise how much its going to cost


----------



## Minimor (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

That is just unbelievable that they would go in & pull off their dogs & then walk away without calling for help for the horses. Honest to goodness, you'd think they would have enough compassion to have done that--they knew their dogs did the damage, they should have taken the initative to call a vet & ask him to come out at their expense.

The best way to determine replacement value is to look around at similar mares--similar size, breeding, show records--and see what prices are being asked for them. Or you might use her purchase price, assuming that you bought her.

As said, ask for compensation for the loss of breeding potential if your stallion has to be gelded because of his injuries.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm so, SO sorry for you and also the tremendous fear and pain your horses must have gone through. I'm so sad that Pearl didn't make it. What a tragic situation. For the life of me I can't understand why anyone would even want an animal that is that dangerous. It's obviously not for protection as it sounds like there is an able bodied man living in the home. Just so sad all around.

I agree with Robin, $4k. You've lost a good mare, any future foals, years of enjoyment and plus your trauma over the situation.

If you want, maybe PM Dixi (KHA here on the forum) and talk to her. She had a very tragic situation like yours several years back when a wild ram, yes, WILD ram, got loose from a neighbor and attacked her minis. I no longer remember the details, but she lost several and almost all were injured. There were legal proceedings and she had to value her horses also (as well as the 4 or 5 aborted fetuses that happened also) and I believe she got some type of award and/or judgement. She can probably offer you some advice based on how she did it.

Sending prayers to you and also your stallion.


----------



## jegray21 (Feb 25, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have had a mini attacked by a pitbull, this is just a horrible thing to have to go through, My thoughts and prayers are with you and your stallion. I would price her value high due to all that is involved in the situation.


----------



## mdegner (Feb 25, 2012)

That is one of the worst things I have heard lately!! I am so sorry this has happened to you and your horses. I hope your stallion recovers well, it certainly sounds like he is on the mend. Though nothing will replace the value of your mare, I certainly hope you get some kind of compensation out of this.


----------



## shelia (Feb 25, 2012)

This is so horrible! I am so sorry for you!

If your neighbors own the home they will have homeowners insurance and you should contact them. You may need to get a lawyer if this does not go smoothly. The insurance company will offer you a settlement and this may be resolved fairly quickly. I know it will not bring back your precious mare or take the pain from your stallion. It won't help with the saddness, but it will be your best chance of recovering some of the monetary loss you have suffered.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry I hope your stallion recovers , how awful


----------



## J Gracey (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree with the statement that Shelia made about contacting the owner of the resident and get their insurance involved. I feel for you and no type of monetary value will ever mend your emotional scars that you will have for life.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 25, 2012)

My heart aches for you. Words are inadequate. I agree with the advise last few posters are giving you. What a sorrowful ordeal.


----------



## Genie (Feb 25, 2012)

*Thinking about the terror your animals endured is heart wrenching. You have our deepest sympathy. *

*Placing a value on your losses would be difficult I am sure. The pain and suffering for the surviving horse is also a consideration.*

*Just tragic.*


----------



## Royal Crescent (Feb 25, 2012)

What a horrific, tragic story. My heart goes put to you. I hope your boy heals well. Please think about getting a buddy for him though. Horses are such social animals. Hugs.


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 25, 2012)

I am SO very sorry for the pain and terror your poor animals suffered and for the pain you are experiencing. Your story just makes me sick.

As to the value of your little mare here are my thoughts:

1. with a show record like that the mare would be valued at $5,000 to $9,000.

2. At 11 years old she had the potential to produce 8 or more foals (and certainly continue to win in the show ring if shown)

3. the value of her foals (with a reasonable marketing program) should range between $1,500 and $5,000 each (total of $12,000 to $40,000)

You would use the same formulas to place a value on your stallion should he not survive or have to be gelded. And stallions 'can' have MANY foals per year so you can see that the value of your horses is far beyond your purchase price.

None of these numbers take into account the trauma to your family over this horrible loss.

My thoughts and prayers are with your little Cowboy and your family.


----------



## Trish (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. I appreciate all the kind words. We will consider all the suggestions.

The Animal Control Agent visited with the neighbor and they had 10 days to show proof that the dog was current on his shots, and 15 days to get him off the chain and in a kennel that he would not be able to get out of. We looked and he is in a kennel. We still need to see if the other neighbor is willing to call in a complaint about that one biting her dogs thru the fence.

We are getting a little jenny to run with Cowboy. Not sure when he will come home. We are doing some modifications on his stall and pen to make sure no dogs can get to him again.

If someone could help me post picture of Cowboy, I can't remember how to on the forum.

Thanks, Trish


----------



## JAX (Feb 25, 2012)

Trish I am so sorry to hear about this. 

Last Sunday I was supposed to be going to a playday with one of my minis, it ended up being cancelled thank God! My dogs were going nuts and I thought one of the horses may have gotten loose, I ran down and found a dog hanging from one of my mares. Long story short, 3 out of 5 horses were at least bitten a couple times the others I think just run real hard and panicked. One mare was chewed up pretty good and in shock. I called sheriff dept and they showed up as I was leaving for the vets. While at vets they let me know that they had the dog and owner had already signed it over for euthanizing. I think my mare will be ok but she is very panicky about everything now as am I. I am glad I happened to be here so was able to stop it...but I cannot get the image out of my head and am now often finding myself shaking and crying for no reason. This really scared me. I truely do believe that often times irresponsible people pick breeds that they have no business owning. I am so sorry once again and I hope your boy will be ok.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 25, 2012)

This is HORRIBLE!! I am so sorry!!! Dog attacks are about the most horrible thing I have ever seen.

Here is thought on this should it become a legal issue. It is not just the loss of the mare. Were you planning on breeding her to sell the foals? You have also just lost all the income from all the foals she could have had, not just the loss of her.

I sold a filly to some folks in TX, who loved her very much. She was just starting her show career and they were just starting into Minis- they wanted to show and raise them with a small herd and she was their first. The neighbor boys decided to go out shooting their .22 one day- and decided to shoot her and the neighbors calf who was in the same pasture. The filly was killed-- the calf had a huge vet bill.

They sued the parents of the boys and won in court for not only the loss of the mare, but the future foals she would have produced for them. I believe they were awarded about $15K if I remember right.

Just food for thought. I dont like the fact that a KNOWN BITER is still chained in their backyard! It already tried to attack the neighbors dog, and you know what will happen if it gets loose!! Perhaps you can get together with the other neighbor whose dog was attacked and somehow get them to get rid of the 3rd dog that is still there- as they are certainly going to be liable for damages it does.

Great way for them to join the neighborhood- this just sickens me.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 25, 2012)

Still thinking on this.... what about your pain and suffering and the pain and suffering that your poor stallion must be going through. He will never be the same either.

I think I would be calling an attorney- today.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 25, 2012)

This is awful! As others have said, the first thing is to get an attorney, I'm not sure what the laws are in you state, but sometimes you can only claim the amount that the mare cost you, so I would also recommend getting an attorney. If nothing else file a civil suit. I'm so sorry for your lose, my husband had to shot a dog several yrs. ago that was harrasing our mares, and we called police. this was after we had called the dogs owners three times. Some dog owners don't have a clue!


----------



## Forever Farm (Feb 25, 2012)

After losing 3 minis to a pack of dogs and my husband getting bitten through the arm trying to beat the dogs off the horses, that's why we have a mule now. We don't have dog problems anymore.

So sorry for your loss. File a property damage report if you haven't already. If you file a civil claim, they may only allow you the small claims limit, so ask before you file, and certianly get a lawyer. In our case, we had the replacement value of 3 horses, vet bills for another, and the medical bills for my husband. While we were awarded $25,000 in judgement, we had a devil of a time collecting and had to file additional property liens to get any kind of money back, and we still haven't gotten it all. Stupid dog owner kept hollering about how he could find "ponies" all day long for $100 and he didn't think he should have to pay $3500 for one, and why couldn't he sue us for loss of his dogs since we were the ones who shot them. It was just horrible all the way around to deal with.

Hoping your boy heals well and is home soon.


----------



## ^T-bird89^ (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss! How awful =( I'm praying for Cowboy! Hoping for a quick recovery. I think you made a good decision on getting the little donkey. Long ears, as well as llamas are a great idea to help protect your animals from predators like coyotes and dogs.


----------



## wingnut (Feb 26, 2012)

{{{{ hugs }}}} my heart breaks for you


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 26, 2012)

OK I have skipped to the end as I know you will have had a lot of sympathy and support form everyone and I just wanted to make sure you had all your t's crossed and your i's dotted.

You need to write out a statement, not a quote for your mare or anything, but a statement of intent, that the owner of the dogs has admitted liability and that they have declared their intent to cover medical bills and replacement costs, and you need to get the person who the liability was admitted in front of to come back and go round with you and you need to get your neighbour to sign it because, believe me, there is NO way on this earth that they will pay you $4,000.00 for your mare- they are thinking it will cost £50.00 to buy another as they have, no doubt, seen them in the paper or at an auction and, once you give them the bills, - well, basically, there is no way you can make them pay!

You also need to get AC come out and take away the other dog, STAT!!

All that being said, I cannot even guess at what you are going through right now (which is why I am being so dictatorial, I know you are not in a good place when it comes to making decisions) and you have my deepest sympathy. Just remember, nothing would have been different if you had stayed, the dogs would still have got through, they would still have done what they did before you could reach them, and they might have killed you or your husband, too, so, really, hard though it seems to believe it, things could have been worse.

I hope your boy comes through all this OK, if he has to be gelded, so be it, there are worse things than a really nice gelding. The horse, alive and well, is the prime objective.

Chin up, we are all rooting for you.

Now go sort out a legal document!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 26, 2012)

That is terrible. I can't imagine keeping a dog that is vicious, but I believe it is worse in the spring. We have had a couple of dog packs crusing in our rural area and several bachelor toms driven out of their territories. The dogs all have collars. They are not homeless, just out cruising. We shoot to drive them off. If they come back we shoot to kill.

The episode we had with a neighbor's ram attacking our horses was also in the early spring.

Why are you getting a jenny as a companion for your stallion? Do you plan to raise mules?


----------



## Trish (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words and suggestions. We are waiting to approach the neighbors till Cowboy is home and we have a final vet bill. There is still a chance that he well have to be gelded. The reason we are getting a jenny is for his companionship and protection. We will consult an attorney to see what ground we have to stand on. I will contact AC again to get a copy of the report and also the vet will have a report to go along with it.

This morning when I went to visit Cowboy, he hadn't pooped since last evening. The vet checked him out and determined that his intestional/stomache was having spasms and he gave him two different shots. They put him outside in a run so he could get some excersise and enjoy the sunshine. He is doing better, but not sure when we will be able to bring him home. We are modifying his shelter with a horse panel and gate w/ horse panel welded to it. Nothing should be able to get into it. We are not sure when we are getting the jenny so want to be prepared.

We went to Church this morning and we added Cowboy to the prayer list. I almost started crying in Sunday School. We have lots of support in our Church family as well as my mini friends here on Lil' Beginnings. Thank you all so much.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 26, 2012)

Just a word of warning- horses and donkeys do not speak the same language, so do not be surprised if they do not, in fact, get on. I had a Donk given to me many years ago and kept her with my horses- she was so lonely I ended up buying her another donkey to keep her company! The best company for a horse is, and always will be, another horse.......


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree, and we have had some horses just HATE donkeys. The neighbors had a mini donk and he was even too rough (he was gelded) to keep out with the stallions! So this may or may not, be a solution.

I so hope your little guy recovers. He has got to be miserable and in pain. I would not wait, and I would not approach the neighbor. I would call an attorney and let them handle it because I can guarantee your neighbors may sound like they mean well- I have not seen too many of these type of things work out well at all. And it can turn into a 'he said, she said' thing that gets pretty ugly.

They are having time to think about things too, and I agree, maybe are thinking that a couple of hundred dollars is sufficient to replace your mare!


----------



## Genie (Feb 26, 2012)

_So sad.....poor guy. I am sure you are taking a lot of pictures as well. Down the road if things get "dicey" you may need some good visuals. Those pictures brings tears to my eyes._


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 26, 2012)

Trish. This should break anyone's heart. I'm so sorry you are going through this. Others here, have given you excellent advice. Do not allow the dog owners, to get away with this. Sadly, so many do. The 'kennel' their one PB is in now, should be six foot tall chain link, embedded in concrete and with a roof. Anything less is not safe. They should also be required to have absolutely dog-secure fencing, around their entire property and locked gates.

We unfortunately hear of such things, often in S. California.

I will pray that your little fellow, recovers well from all this. Be careful though, about placing Donks with horses. Donkeys can also be deadly.

Keep us posted on how Cowboy is doing.

Lizzie


----------



## Allure Ranch (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm terribly sorry for you loss....


----------



## K.C. Lunde (Feb 26, 2012)

Theres a smiley that describes what I think about pits!!





how convienient


----------



## Bellas Babies (Feb 26, 2012)

So sorry- please keep us updated- I will be praying daily!!


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (Feb 27, 2012)

Praying for your little guy. Poor thing, hope the people pay big time.

Marsha


----------



## rimmerpaints (Feb 27, 2012)

Im so sorry.My cattle dog was killed by a pit last yr. I was so upset. It was a mans dog down the road that knew his dog was mean and let it run wild. I shot the dog because i have small children and if this dog will kill my dog like he did he will hurt my kids and horses


----------



## mini horse mania (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow,what a horrible situation.please get an attourney.even with them signing a paper stating,they will cover bills,the only way to rightfully get the value of what you lost is through the court system.with the value of your mare,possibly having to geld cowboy,i would push as hard as I could.i am glad cowboy is doing better,but,if the dogs wouldnt have gotten out,none of this would have happened.i would sue for pain and suffering also.it is a disgrace they took the dogs in,and didnt even report the horses attacked.i hope you get compensated every penny.i am so sorry you lost your mare...my donkey killed mine...please reconsider getting a jenny.as stated above,donkeys are not compatib e with horses...best of luck for you and cowboy!!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 27, 2012)

Deed, not the breed, people, there are many, many BRILLIANT lovely Pitbulls out there.

These were just nasty, high prey drive dogs out of control, the last dog does not need a pen, he needs a needle, sorry but the people have proven that they are not to be trusted with a chihuahua, let alone a high profile dog like a PB.

I have Dobes, some have a high prey drive, some, like my bitch, have virtually none. That did not prevent her almost demolishing my other bitch when she was seriously challenged.

It could have been a couple of Labradors (I was nearly killed by a Lab!) they were just out of control.

Looking at the picture of his testicles- so long as infection does not set in, I would say you will probably be OK- the biggest problem with swelling there is that the high temperature causes permanent damage to the sperm but since you say he is being hosed regularly, I would say he may just be alright- Rabbit got kicked in both , poor baby, and they swelled up bigger than Cowboys, even, but twice a day in the river and he came good in the end- it actually took longer for his libido to recover. Keeping your boy in my thoughts, all the time, I hope he gets through this.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 27, 2012)

those pictures are heartbreaking! Poor little guy hope he feels better soon!


----------



## jyuukai (Feb 27, 2012)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Deed, not the breed, people, there are many, many BRILLIANT lovely Pitbulls out there.


I have to agree with you slightly on this. There are some lovely pitbulls out there, but not many of them. I'm not sure if this is such a problem overseas, but most pitbulls here are bred to be mean, nasty, violent dogs and I have known some to snap for absolutely no clear reason.

I myself knew one since he was a puppy who was loved, well taken care of, and well adjusted. While waking to my neighbors home one day he suddenly snapped the chain he was on (no, he was not always chained but they had no fence so he was chained for part of the day to be outdoors), ran straight to me, and ripped my leg in the calf so hard that I still do not have feeling there.

He did it again two weeks later with still no provocation.

Unfortunately there are not many sane specimens of most fighting breeds left in the States that I can find. The responsibly bred ones are amazing dogs! And yes there are crazy dogs in every breed! But Pits here are MADE to be insane.


----------



## MeganH (Feb 27, 2012)

This is terrible. I am so sorry for the loss of your mare and the damage done to your stallion. The owners of the pit bulls should have had them in a secure kennel they could not escape from. I am glad they have said they will take responsibility.

There are many wonderful pits out there.. and there are of course a lot that were bred from fighting that can be dangerous. It is the humans fault they try and create dangerous animals. The breed is not bad.. but has been tainted significantly. I adopted a pit puppy knowing that it had come from people who had fought... after a year she ended up being aggressive to both humans and animals and had to be put down. It was so sad- she could not help what they had made her to be.

I really do hope for the best with your stallion and wish you the best of luck with all the trouble the attacks have caused you.


----------



## Trish (Feb 27, 2012)

Good evening my forum family,

Cowboy is in good spirits today. Yesterday the vet put him in an outside run as he hadn't pooped during Sat night and we were concerned he was colicing. Needless to say he pooped alot and was full of himself. This evening I went again after work. The places on his face are sluffing off the dead tissue and skin, so he looks a bit frightful. The swelling is going down in his testicles.

Attached is from this evening. There is a hole in the side where the dead tissue has sluffed off. Hopefully, this will fill in as he heals.

My husband left a message for the Animal Control agent for them to get us a copy of the incident report, then we will report to the local police dept for property damage.

Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 27, 2012)

Your poor boy, the pics just break my heart. I am glad he was feeling a bit better today. The pain though must be just awful, as dog bites not only tear the holes but crush tissue....


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 28, 2012)

I am so sorry to be reading about this. It has been a fear of mine since i moved to Florida. It seems that the Pit bull here is the state bird... Everyone has one. My neighbor down the road says there are 3 that come down our road every morning and one is really nasty. i live at the end of this mile long private road. No one on our road owns a pit bull. i have no climb and field fencing around the whole farm and pastures, so I can only hope that they can not get in.

How scary to read about my worst fear since moving here. Think i will get a gun and lear how to shoot it!!

I hope your boy gets better, and since you do not seem to want to breed as you are getting a Jenny, maybe it would be best for Cowboy to get gelded, then the bill is on your neighbor.




Just a thought.


----------



## tikigirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Trish: This is Nancy at Mystic Moon. I tried to email you privately but it came back. I am so sorry to hear about Pearl and Cowboy. Pearl was a beautiful mare and she reminded me so much of Natasha when I saw her at Nationals. Feel like we have also suffered a loss since she was Tasha's baby. We hope Cowboy will continue his progress and recover. Would love to hear from you.......our email [email protected]


----------



## Sheri Hill (Feb 28, 2012)

My heart breaks for you! I am so sorry this happened. Your poor boy too!! I pray he heals up perfectly! Hugs and prayers for this whole horrible situation you are having to go thru.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 28, 2012)

Just checking back in. Still sending prayers for Cowboy and for you. This will be a long road and my heart breaks for your loss and the emotional stress you are going through.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Feb 28, 2012)

It's so heartbreaking to see those pictures. You have been given a lot of good solid advice here. I used to work for Animal Control in another state, but AC should have taken the other pit bull they still have. Try to make sure they do and you have a lot of reason to. Give AC more pics of your stallion's injuries, I hope they took pictures of the scene, where the dogs got in etc. They will also testify in cases, and since the other dog also has shown agression, they should not have left him there. I know you have a lot on your plate now, and it sucks pondwater that you have to deal with attorny's, AC, and everything else involved.

Just think about other animals in the vicinity, and children. By earnestly pursuing this with an attorney to recover costs, you could possible help prevent another incident.

No matter how sweet, loving, and family friendly they may be, a Pit can never be trusted 100%. It isn't their fault, it is instinctive.


----------



## Trish (Feb 28, 2012)

Good evening my forum family,

Went to see Cowboy before and after work. I was able to get an update from my vet. He said he is pleased with the progress, but wants to keep Cowboy there till Monday next week. He is pleased with how the testicles are looking. There is a good chance we will not have to geld him. I had him with Pearl for 2 years and they didn't do the dance. The wounds on his face is the main focus at this time. They are still treating him 2 times a day, pulling off sluffed off scabs and dead tissue, applying antibiotic gel. I ask if the wounds would possibly cause absesses in his mouth, he told me Cowboy's mouth looked good.

Thanks for all your kind words and prayers.

We are rethinking the jenny issue. I just don't want Cowboy to be alone, but I don't want to keep worrying about if he and a companion are compatible.

We live in town and have a large lot and the horse pen is 40 x 40 with a shelter that is 12 x 8. We are currently remodeling our house ( was my husband's grandmother's house, build in 1956). Our plans are to finish the remodel and put it on the market and find a house with 5-10 acres outside town. I really want to wait till we are in the country to get a new mare (I'm too emotional to replace Pearl yet).


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 28, 2012)

I am glad to hear he is doing better each day.... I just feel so badly. Keep us posted but sounds like he is doing ok so far. How are you going to ensure when he gets home that the dog that is still there is in no way EVER going to get loose?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 28, 2012)

Glad to hear he's holding his own and things are looking up for him. I still can't get over this and just feel horrible for you and the horses.

Pearl was lovely.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm so glad things are going well so far for Cowboy. And Pearl was a lovely mare.

I'm sure you will never get over such a horrible experience.

Any chance of the courts making your neighbor get rid of their remaining dog, as they have not shown

the proper responsibility to own such powerful and dangerous animals.

((((HUGS)))) and prayers to you and your family


----------



## Joanne (Feb 29, 2012)

Cowboy was likely trying to protect the mare, as much as trying to protect himself.

Pitbulls go after the head and neck.

The same pitbull that may be considered a great family dog, often is a horriffic dog to all other animals. Google pitbull and you will get more incidents than you wish to know about involving both humans and animals. Pitbulls are banned from several countries, and a number of American cities, and for good reasons.

I would personally be scared to have one next door after seeing them in action here.

Here is just one of many incidents recorded about pitbulls attacking horses. And this is a full size horse. Once these pitbulls go on the attack they are in a frenzy and even the owners cannot control them.

http://abcnews.go.com/Video/playerIndex?id=12461210


----------



## Trish (Mar 1, 2012)

Good evening forum family,

Cowboy is doing better day by day. The wounds are healing up. Just a slow process. Still looking at bringing him home on Monday.

I spoke with the Animal Control Agent today for roughly 17 minutes. I got to hear more of the details of the initial encounter with the neighbors. Boy what a mess.

Please keep us in your prayers to do the right thing. We have to go to the Animal Control Dept to request a copy of the report. He said he couldn't do anything about the last dog until the dog got out and attacked again. Oh Boy!! He told me we should secure the shared fence where the dogs got thru. We are getting chainlink fencing and T-post and running it all along the entire fence with the jagged part on the bottom and we may run a strane of barbed wire too. 

below are a before and a today to compare how he is healing. There is a piece of pine shavings that he wouldn't let me pick out of the wound.


----------



## little lady (Mar 1, 2012)

That poor boy. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## lcwallis (Mar 2, 2012)

How terrible.. I'm sorry for what happened to your babies...


----------



## Mock2Farms (Mar 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Cowboy. Our toy Aussie was attacked by a pit in November. Thank god after surgery she recovered. I wish they were banned, they are dangerous dogs.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your poor little babies, looking at the photos is heart breaking so I can't even imagine how messed up you must feel. It is wonderful to hear that Cowboy is healing fast and I will pray that he makes a complete recovery. I would not be able to sleep knowing there is still a PB next door, I think I would have to do something about that. I was attacked by a pit bull puppy and so I know only too well what they are like.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow, a lot of improvement so far! Looks like he is doing great. I recommend an electric wire across the top of your fence as chain link is really easy to climb for a dog. They can get over 6' in one second. I would think about running a hot wire across the bottom too in case it feels like digging in. Yep, knowing that dog still next door already bit the other neighbors dog- wont that neighbor file a complaint? They may not do anything about it, but the complaint will already be ON FILE to show this is a problem dog for when this problem occurs again. I have a horrible feeling that in time, it will- whether with you or someone else's animals.

Cowboy is looking so much better. Everyone involved has done a great job with him!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 2, 2012)

I also wouldn't trust a chain link fence as is. I would put those privacy slats in it so that any dog couldn't get their feet in the squares for leverage. I think I would personally feel better/safer with a wooden fence that has no spaces between the boards.

I own a young pitbull (not intentionally - Husband thought he was another breed and I couldn't 'pay' someone to take him, so we got stuck with him. Praying he'll be a good dog!). I also grew up in a neighborhood littered with them. Depending on their build, most don't jump too well and wouldn't be able to clear a 5-foot fence. They do however dig extremely well if they want something on the other side. A cement border might be something to think about as well. I wouldn't trust the remaining dog what so ever. While our pit is being raised as an indoor/outdoor dog who is constantly around our chi, cats and horses, our border collie has killed rabbits and other small critters, and we cant ever trust him fully. Our dog fence is 6 feet tall and luckily we have extremely hard dirt.


----------



## 2minis4us (Mar 2, 2012)

How horrific !!! I am so sorry. It makes me so MAD and sick to my stomach.... I hope your stallion heals up ok, poor lil guy.


----------



## K.C. Lunde (Mar 2, 2012)

My god! I am so peeved! The chained up dog is probably even worse!




I hope things get better!


----------



## Kiss This (Mar 2, 2012)

Pit bulls are restricted in Ontario Canada. You are no longer able to breed them. You can own one, but must have a muzzle on at all times. Because you can't breed them any more in the future they will be gone.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 3, 2012)

Bless your heart. So sorry to hear about this. Best of luck to you and your boy...


----------



## Trish (Mar 3, 2012)

Good evening forum family,

My husband and father-in-law (Pop) finished with the shelter. It is secure. My husband and our close friend have attached chainlink fencing to the old wooden fence that we share with the neighbor. My husband dug down so he could run barbed wire along the bottom of the chainlink fence so if a dog or the dog tried to dig, they would get torn up in the process. He will also secure barbed wire on the outside of my horse pen at the bottom and top as well.

We are bringing Cowboy home tomorrow, the vet will be up at the clinic at 5 pm to do his rounds and feed. I will be so happy to get him home. My younger son Jacob ( who just came off a 7 month deployment ) and his wife are in route from WA to TX to visit with us for a week, they will be staying at my house. I'm sure they would love to keep an eye on Cowboy while I'm at work.

Thanks for all the kind words and and advice. As soon as we get the final vet bill for Cowboy we will set up a meeting with the neighbors and have Pop as the witness. Please keep us in your prayers to say the right thing that the neighbor's cooperate and do as they said they would.

Took pics today, First one was Feb 27th the left side of Cowboy's face, the second one was from tonight. Looking good.


----------



## Genie (Mar 3, 2012)

_Thank you for the update. we are "lovin the Cowboy". What a trooper _



_ You have really tried to cover all the bases._


----------



## bluerogue (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh, poor baby. He does look in better spirits, and much less swelling tonight. I'm sure he'll be glad to come home.


----------



## supaspot (Mar 4, 2012)

he is looking better but each time I see him I think of the horror he must have endured , dont let them wriggle out of paying ..its the very least they could do


----------



## REO (Mar 4, 2012)

I always have to steel myself to keep coming back to read this thread. Because I cry and cry! (right now I am too) It's hard to post through the tears. That poor boy. Bless him! 

{{{{Hugs}}}} to all of you!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 4, 2012)

Kiss This said:


> Pit bulls are restricted in Ontario Canada. You are no longer able to breed them. You can own one, but must have a muzzle on at all times. Because you can't breed them any more in the future they will be gone.


Yes, that's what we in the UK thought but I can promise you it does not work that way. God knows how many years on we actually have _more_ of a problem now than we had at the beginning......


----------



## Trish (Mar 4, 2012)

Good evening forum family,

We got him home. He ran around his pen smelling the ground then calling out for his buddy. We decided to keep him in his shelter when we are not home, and let him loose in the pen when we are home and can hear and see him. I'm not sure if it's for my peace of mind or Cowboy's but that will be our routine for a while.





We should get the final vet bill in a few days. I'm thinking it might run $2,500, but we will see. We decided to go ahead and have his coggins pulled while we were there, it is due in April. And they gave him a rabies vacination.

I will try to take some pictures of him tomorrow. Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## crponies (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm so glad you have him home now!


----------



## Jules (Mar 5, 2012)

just read through the entire thread and am so sorry that this happened to your beautiful babies, but so glad that Cowboy is now home.

It sounds like your new routine is ust what you and Cowboy need for peace of mind right now.

Wishing you all the best as your boy continues to heal .


----------



## Flaxenacres (Mar 5, 2012)

just food for thought! I wouldnt trust ant fence that a dog can get toe nails into! I have a boston terrier and she can climb anything she can get her nails into!And being a pit bull is aggressive and wants meet im sure he can too!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 5, 2012)

Joy! I'm so thankful he's home now. No doubt he is also glad. It sounds like coming home was great for him and he showed no signs of fear or concern of being back in his pasture. Animals are so resilient, aren't they? It just amazes me.

And I agree, your routine sounds like it is just what you need, so go with what works for you!

Again, SO, SO glad he's home!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 5, 2012)

The photos make me cry... so glad your boy is doing better and so sad you lost your mare. What an ordeal.

Reminds me of a story about a friend of mine who had a pit bull that was well bred, family raised and obedience trained. She went to visit another friend of mine who had full sized horses and a foal. They think that the foal sniffed the dog and in an instant the dog jumped up and latched onto the foals nose and wouldn't let go. The foal was horribly mangled and died from the attack. The dog also turned on the mare and started tearing her up and when the owner of the horses tried to get the mare away from the dog, the dog turned on her and tore her arms up badly. She was 8 weeks out of work with her injuries...Her husband ended up shooting the dog to stop the attack and then afterward he suffered a heart attack from the stress. The foal was dead and the mare had to be put down because the mauling was so bad. The power this breed has when they are set off is frightening.

This is not a breed I could trust or ever own. Too much power, too much drive and even wounded, they don't stop.

About a year after this incident, another friend of mine got a call at work by a state trooper that her son had been badly mauled by his friends pit bull. If he had not been wearing strongly woven jeans, he might have lost his leg. This dog was also, family raised, good breeding and well behaved and trained and had also known my friends son since he was a pup. Not a dog you would expect would attack. I shared these stories because it can be breed related. These were nice well raised dogs that turned into nightmare attack dogs. It isn't all about who raises them, and where they come from. Plenty of incidences of nice dogs gone bad too.

I hope your baby continues to recover. He sure is a cutie. Take care and best wishes.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for the frequent updates on Cowboy. The first picture of him brought me to tears; you can see what a gentle soul he is, and I am praying he will continue healing without complications. It sounds like you are being more than fair with your neighbors. Considering the heartache they have caused you I wish that they were being as proactive about securing their dog as you have been about protecting Cowboy. I hope they realize how gracious you are being in trying to handle the issue privately.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 6, 2012)

Just finished reading this thread and Wow! What a journey. He's an amazing little guy that Cowboy. I'm so sorry he had to endure all that. And I am so sorry for the loss of the mare.

It's too bad for the dog owners as well. If they had just secured all their dogs they wouldn't have had to euthanize them.

You are an amazing person for the way you are handling this situation. I can't say I would have been as kind. Best wishes to you and that amazing horse of yours!


----------



## Trish (Mar 11, 2012)

Good evening forum family,

God is good. Thru lots of prayers we meet up with the neighbors. The last pit bull is gone AMEN!! They have a little yorkie puppy. They appologized over and over again. They are a very young couple that has a 2 yr old boy and a baby. They agreed to pay us $100 a month till the $1,000. vet bill is paid in full. We chose not to ask for any money to replace Pearl. We feel a relief and will be able to move on from here.

They wanted to come over and meet Cowboy. So we all walked back to our house. They kept saying how beautiful he is. They seemed relieved that we all were able to work things out.

Thanks again for all the support and suggestions.

Trish & Cowboy


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm so happy the other dog is gone. I think they were extremely careless to have had those dogs with a young child in the home. In the long run, I think your horses may have saved the life of their child and they don't even know it.

I can understand you leaving it where it is. They sound young and probably just not very thoughtful, meaning they just didn't think through all the consequences of having those dogs in the first place. I'm sure they are so relieved you are not asking for them to pay restitution for Pearl.

Bless you and Cowboy!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 11, 2012)

Bless your hearts. Yes, God is good. You are awesome in how you have handled this. Most of us would have continued RAGE with the dog owners. I know that I would even though I have experienced more than my share of traumatizing events in my life AND God carried me through them all...I know that I could not have moved forward like you have as quickly and released them from further restitution this soon. Having the ability to move on...again, you are awesome. I pray for your continued healing through this. Wishing Cowboy comfort and best wishes.


----------



## bluebird (Mar 12, 2012)

Trish, this story made me want to cry. I can't even begin to imagine going thru something like this. I am so glad Cowboy has recovered. God Bless you guys. You are in my prayers. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## supaspot (Mar 12, 2012)

Trish said:


> Good evening forum family,
> 
> God is good. Thru lots of prayers we meet up with the neighbors. The last pit bull is gone AMEN!! They have a little yorkie puppy. They appologized over and over again. They are a very young couple that has a 2 yr old boy and a baby. They agreed to pay us $100 a month till the $1,000. vet bill is paid in full. We chose not to ask for any money to replace Pearl. We feel a relief and will be able to move on from here.
> 
> ...


This just shows what a nice person you are , I applaud your good nature and I agree with everything StarRidgeAcres said * *

I hope I could be as forgiving if it ever happened to me


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, I know me, and I applaud you for handling it so nicely.... I know I couldnt. THANK GOD that other dog is GONE. That just scares the bejeepers out of me that they had those dogs and tiny children- omg!

How sad that Cowboy misses his friend... I am sure he was expecting her to greet him there. Bless you and Cowboy and SO glad that the situation is resolving.


----------



## Barnmother (Mar 13, 2012)

I too am glad the remaining dog is gone and agree you may well have saved a childs life. That alone has to be a huge relief to you knowing it should not happen again.

I am glad that they are taking responsiblity for the tragic accident and came to actually see Cowboy. Please to hear he is doing better also.

I am sorry for your loss of pearl, and no matter how much they paid it would never replace your equine friend. Give Cowboy a treat for me, he has more than earned it!

I only hope that put in the same situation as you I would be able to do the same.


----------

